# [HOWTO] HP LaserJet 10xx

## alo-alo

I finally found the solution for the foo2zjs driver (with cups). 

Solution: you must use cups (+foo2zjs driver) with hplip's hp backend. 

I had problems with my HP LJ 1020 using foo2zjs with cups' usb backend. I got messages like: 

```
drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: failed reading printer status

```

```
drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -110 reading printer status
```

After I printed a few pages I have had to turn off the printer to print a new "session", sometimes even to reboot the computer, beacuse the printer ignored to print.

My printer: HP Laserjet 1020 (this howto should work with hp lj 1000 and 1005)

emerge cups:[/code]

```
USE="samba" emerge cups 
```

emerge hplip:

```
USE="foomaticdb cups usb ppds" emerge hplip 
```

emerge foo2zjs:

```
USE="cups ppds foomaticdb usb" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge foo2zjs
```

Remember: foomatic-db must be emerged with the cups and ppds; foomatic-filters with cups. You must reemerge them if they don't have the mentioned USE flags.

Turn on your printer. Start cups and hplip:

```
/etc/init.d/cupsd start

/etc/init.d/hplip start
```

Now comes the most important: configuring cups. Go to the cups administration:

in your browser enter:

```
localhost:631
```

Click on Manager printer -> Add printer. Give name to your printer and click Continue. Now under Device select:

```
hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_<your_printer_model>?device=/dev/usb/lp0 (HP HP_LaserJet_<your printer model>)
```

With this action you selected the hplip's hp backend (located in /usr/lib/cups/backend/hp)

Click Continue.

Under Model/Driver (Make:) select:

```
Hewlett-Packard
```

Click Continue.

Under Model select your printer. In my case:

```
HP LaserJet 1020 Foomatic/foo2zjs (recommended) (en)
```

Clik Continue and your configuration is done.

With this backend I don't get any error messages in /var/log/messages (see above). The printer works now w/o any problems.

----------

## syndr0me

Finally got it working (need to reemerge all printing stuff with "samba" flag). Thanks for this guide.

Basic funtionality is fine, but still missing software paper-out support, implementation for 1200x1200 dpi and printed pages counter. However, this is not so important.

----------

## melbaum

I have the same printer and got it working a couple weeks ago. When it works it's really nice. BUT... I have to plug it in with hald stopped! Otherwise I get the error -110 business. There's a little command that comes with foo2zjs called usb_printerid. You do usb_printerid /dev/usb/lp0 and if it answers:

GET_DEVICE_ID string:

MFG:Hewlett-Packard;MDL:HP LaserJet 1020;CMD:ACL;CLS:PRINTER;DES:HP LaserJet 1020;FWVER:20041129;

then you're in business. The annoying catch is to start hald by hand to plug in a disk or something.

Next, you may discover that it drops dead in the middle of long print jobs. This is discussed somewhere on the net already. I suspect that ghostscript hiccups a little and the printer freezes. After that the only solution I found (personally and web-ly) is to turn the power off and on again, to reload the firmware. Aha: provided, of course, that hald is stopped! Has anyone found a way to get around this? It means the printer is only useful if you're sitting right next to it. Even resetting the usb device from the terminal would be a help. Is that possible?

Btw, I'm using kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r9, udev 058, and hald 0.4.7-r2. Could try updating those if it works better for someone who did. For foo2zjs I had to install the latest ~x86 version, -20060118. Otherwise portage didn't find some of the files.

----------

## alo-alo

Ok, you are right, my howto isn't working as it should. I have the same problems like you (long printing-stops, power off is needed etc). You mean with hald you can't even print? 

I updated foo2zjs today. Unmerged foo2zjs and downloaded the newest foo2zjs tarball from http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/ and followed the instructions on the foo2zjs' web page. The situation is the same. I'm using hald 0.5.5.1-r3, kernel 2.6.14-ck7, udev 085.

----------

## melbaum

with hald started I get an endless string of error -110 from usblp0 in /var/log/messages. usb_printerid reports device or resource busy. I've been trying to catch it with fuser or lsof when it crashes, but so far no luck killing a process to restore the printer's operation.

----------

## alo-alo

I updated the firmware to 20050318 now. Will check now if it makes any differences. I'm running hald all the time and get the error message after printing 15-20+ pages.

----------

## alo-alo

OK, with the 20050318 firmware my printer plays crazy  :Smile: .

----------

## melbaum

any luck? I found that I wasn't following your advice, and still used the cups backend. I changed that to hplip and the printer works differently. not better though. I get different errors. Lately I unmerged foo2zjs and installed it directly as you suggested, with the hotplug script instead of udev rules. still no good. The 2005 firmware doesn't work at all, just freezes on the first job. The old FW still crashes after a few pages. For what it's worth I upgraded ghostscript-esp to 8.15.1 and udev to 079.

here's what I see in /var/log/messages at power-on:

Mar 16 13:02:38 nununu usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

Mar 16 13:02:38 nununu drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 6 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x2B17

Mar 16 13:02:39 nununu /etc/hotplug/usb/hplj1020: loading HP LaserJet 1020 firmware /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1020.dl to /dev/usb/lp0 ...

Mar 16 13:02:39 nununu /etc/hotplug/usb/hplj1020: ... download successful.

if hald was running I get this:

Mar 16 13:03:51 nununu python: hpssd [ERROR] Not found

Mar 16 13:03:51 nununu lp0: invalid ModelQueryResult: msg=modelqueryresult result-code=48  prnt/hpijs/hplip_api.c 396

Mar 16 13:03:51 nununu python: hpssd [ERROR] Not found

Mar 16 13:03:51 nununu python: hpssd [ERROR] Unsupported model: HP_LaserJet_1020

Mar 16 13:03:51 nununu foo2zjs-wrapper: foo2zjs-wrapper -P -z1 -r600x600 -p9 -s7 -m1 -n1

Mar 16 13:03:56 nununu hpiod: unable to read uri:hp:/usb/HP_LaserJet_1020?device=/dev/usb/lp0 Device::DeviceID: Input/output error

Mar 16 13:03:56 nununu lp0: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...

I lprm the failed job, stop hald, turn off the printer, and restart hplip:

Mar 16 13:06:43 nununu usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

Mar 16 13:06:43 nununu drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 7 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F 0 pid 0x2B17

Mar 16 13:06:44 nununu /etc/hotplug/usb/hplj1020: loading HP LaserJet 1020 firmware /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp10 20.dl to /dev/usb/lp0 ...

Mar 16 13:06:44 nununu /etc/hotplug/usb/hplj1020: ... download successful.

Mar 16 13:06:56 nununu hpiod: 0.9.7 accepting connections at 32776...

when I print successfully it looks like this, but notice the complaint from hpssd, whatever that is:

Mar 16 13:10:00 nununu python: hpssd [ERROR] Not found

Mar 16 13:10:00 nununu python: hpssd [ERROR] Unsupported model: HP_LaserJet_1020

Mar 16 13:10:05 nununu foo2zjs-wrapper: gs -sPAPERSIZE=a4 -g4960x7016 -r600x600 -sDEVICE=pbmraw

Mar 16 13:10:05 nununu foo2zjs-wrapper: foo2zjs -r600x600 -g4960x7016 -p9 -m1 -n1 -d1 -s7 -z1  -u 96x96 -l 96x96      -P

when it dies I see:

Mar 16 13:19:08 nununu python: hpssd [ERROR] Not found

Mar 16 13:19:08 nununu lp0: invalid ModelQueryResult: msg=modelqueryresult result-code=48  prnt/hpijs/hplip_api.c 396

Mar 16 13:19:08 nununu foo2zjs-wrapper: foo2zjs-wrapper -P -z1 -r600x600 -p9 -s7 -m1 -n1

Mar 16 13:19:22 nununu drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -110 reading printer status

Mar 16 13:19:32 nununu drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -110 reading printer status

Mar 16 13:19:42 nununu drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -110 reading printer status

Mar 16 13:19:52 nununu drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -110 reading printer status

etc etc etc...

in the new configuration it seems able, sometimes, to go on printing for a while. the funny thing is that even if it manages to finish the job, it doesn't clear it from lpq. I have to do that by hand, and then power-off.

Suspecting hpssd, I found that hp-check and a few other of the hp-* scripts require sip and PyQt. Those should really be dependencies in the foo2zjs ebuild. sip emerges alright, but PyQt requires qscintilla, whose ebuild crashes on an insecure runpath (bugs #81745 and 122343).

----------

## alo-alo

The same here, no luck, the same problems. Yes, the 2005 firmware sucks. I tried the printer on SUSE 10.0, no luck. I'm thinking of getting a new printer, maybe samsung ml-2010. Did you perhaps contact the author of foo2zjs? Does he own hp lj 1020?

----------

## melbaum

no, I didn't contact anyone else. We could send this thread to the author. The printer is really nice so it's a shame it doesn't quite work. Last thought might be to run it in windows under qemu and then network it back to linux. That's really beyond the call of duty, I think!

----------

## alo-alo

Ok, I wrote to the author and let's see what will he answer.

----------

## alo-alo

melbaum, which motherboard do you have? Could be that the kernel's support for usb 2.0 sucks? The author didn't respond.

----------

## fiolek

This is my e-mails with driver author:

e-mail:1

Hi

firmware is uploaded with no problem on Gentoo when I use to 

"make install-hotplug"

I have 

"kernel: drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: error -110 reading printer status"

problem when I use 2004 firmware

e-mail:2

Thanks for the report, though the message is normal as it is cups that

checks for printer status via an ioctl call which the printer does not

support. Beside this the printer should work.

Alessandro

e-mail:3

I have one more question about printing. On the original foo2zjs my printer 

hangs down when I print more than 30 copies how is it with this drivers ?

Did you have any bug report of that behaviour on yours drivers ?

e-mail:4

yep. The solution is uploading the driver twice.

One should be done automatically. then print 1 page and upload it again with

cat /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1020.dl > /dev/usb/lp0

Then the printer should not hang anymore.

Hope this helps.

Alessandro

e-mail:5

Any chance to resolv this problem in the future ?

This printer is not bad but whit linux sometimes make me mad.

Thx for help

Maciek

e-mail:6

New firmware upload should solve the problem, though uploading it like

we do causes problems. Still have to check.

Alessandro

----------

## alo-alo

Hm, it does not work for me. I printed a 34 page document. Printed page 1, then uploaded the firmware and could print 27 pages, it stopped at page 29 (it couldn't finish the whole page).

----------

## melbaum

sorry. I stopped getting the reminders and lost track of the thread. I have the printer working under windows in qemu-0.8 with the hp driver. Unfortunately I can't get the network to work so I can see into the windows. (The user-mode network to see out to the internet is fine. just works. but doesn't help.) I managed the networking in qemu-0.7.2 with vde, but that version has no usb support!

I have an IBM T42 laptop. I'd really still prefer an all-linux solution...

----------

## alo-alo

Hi! I installed Fedora 5 and followed http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-105048.html. And it works. Printed 80 pages without any problems.

----------

## genstef

I have added a new version of the ebuild. I hope it works better for you guys!

----------

## Koxta

Hi!

I cannot build the newest version:

```
>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-print/foo2zjs-20060501

>>> Install foo2zjs-20060501 into /var/tmp/portage/foo2zjs-20060501/image/ category net-print

cd icc2ps; make all

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/foo2zjs-20060501/work/foo2zjs/icc2ps'

make[1]: Nie nic do roboty w `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/foo2zjs-20060501/work/foo2zjs/icc2ps'

#

# Installation Dependencies...

#

        ***

        *** Error: foomatic-rip is not installed!

        ***

make: *** [install-test] B³±d 1
```

However, all foomatic-related stuff is present:

```
hell ~ # eix foomatic

* net-print/foomatic

     Available versions:  3.0.2

     Installed:           3.0.2

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         The Foomatic printing meta package

* net-print/foomatic-db

     Available versions:  20041220 20050606 20050910

     Installed:           20050910

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         Foomatic printer database

* net-print/foomatic-db-engine

     Available versions:  3.0.2

     Installed:           3.0.2

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         Foomatic printer database engine

* net-print/foomatic-filters

     Available versions:  3.0.2

     Installed:           3.0.2

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         Foomatic wrapper scripts

* net-print/foomatic-gui

     Available versions:  ~0.6.7 ~0.7.4.16

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://freshmeat.net/projects/foomatic-gui/

     Description:         GNOME interface for configuring the Foomatic printer filter system
```

Any ideas?

Best regards,

Jurek 'Koxta' Bartuszek

----------

## genstef

foomatic-rip is part of foomatic-filters.

$ qfile foomatic-rip

net-print/foomatic-filters (/usr/bin/foomatic-rip)

Please remerge that.

----------

## Koxta

Thanks, that worked  :Smile: 

----------

## gasparov

I have problems with this printer

emerging foo2zjs

```
Connecting to foo2hp.rkkda.com|82.165.129.11|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable

    The file is already fully retrieved; nothing to do.

!!! Couldn't download hpclj2600n.tar.gz. Aborting.

```

Compiling foo2zjs from source leads to no joy,cups is unable to find any printer,usb_printerid and foo2zjs-loadfw give i/o errors,not considering that the author use commands that gentoo doesn't understand (ex--->ed)

BTW:an howto should lead to some kind of positive results,IMO the problem was already present in april and the hplip thing was just a way to walkaround it,as every hack it is not reliable..

Right now I managed to print by installing foo2zjs by hand without the "make install-hotplug" part and doing "cat /usr/share/foo2zjs/firmware/sihp1020.dl >>/dev/usb/lp0",stopping hald doesn't solve the "drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: failed reading printer status".

In my opinion this printer is garbage for linux,when i bought i was stupid and tought that by the way it was an hp it had to be linux compatible,it is not.

----------

## genstef

The driver download problem should be fixed already, this printer works very good for me, but it is probably better to use some other printer that does not need a firmware.

----------

## slycordinator

For this guide you should really be using the files /etc/portage/package.use and /etc/portage/package.keywords for specifying per-package USE flags and keywording. As your guide is, if a new version of any of those came out it wouldn't use the USE flags you used. And if you ever tried to update your system it would also try to install an earlier version of foo2zjs.

So, to fix this put these entries:

/etc/portage/package.keywords

```
net-print/foo2zjs
```

/etc/portage/package.use

```
net-print/foo2zjs cups ppds foomaticdb usb

net-print/hplip cups ppds foomaticdb usb

net-print/cups samba
```

----------

## genstef

You do not have to enable any use flag. Rather disable foomaticdb in make.conf. The others are needed but default useflags, so you usually should not need to change anything there.

----------

## baigsabeeh

```
USE="cups ppds foomaticdb usb" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge foo2zjs

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-print/foo2zjs-20060607 to /

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.minolta-qms.com/pub/crc/out_going/win2000/m22dlicc.exe

--18:40:38--  ftp://ftp.minolta-qms.com/pub/crc/out_going/win2000/m22dlicc.exe

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m22dlicc.exe'

Resolving ftp.minolta-qms.com... 161.33.3.3

Connecting to ftp.minolta-qms.com|161.33.3.3|:21... failed: Connection timed out.

Retrying.

--18:41:39--  ftp://ftp.minolta-qms.com/pub/crc/out_going/win2000/m22dlicc.exe

  (try: 2) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m22dlicc.exe'

Connecting to ftp.minolta-qms.com|161.33.3.3|:21... failed: Connection timed out.

Retrying.

--18:42:41--  ftp://ftp.minolta-qms.com/pub/crc/out_going/win2000/m22dlicc.exe

  (try: 3) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m22dlicc.exe'

Connecting to ftp.minolta-qms.com|161.33.3.3|:21... failed: Connection timed out.

Retrying.

--18:43:44--  ftp://ftp.minolta-qms.com/pub/crc/out_going/win2000/m22dlicc.exe

  (try: 4) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m22dlicc.exe'

Connecting to ftp.minolta-qms.com|161.33.3.3|:21... failed: Connection timed out.

Retrying.

--18:44:48--  ftp://ftp.minolta-qms.com/pub/crc/out_going/win2000/m22dlicc.exe

  (try: 5) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/m22dlicc.exe'

Connecting to ftp.minolta-qms.com|161.33.3.3|:21... failed: Connection timed out.

Giving up.

!!! Couldn't download m22dlicc.exe. Aborting.

```

I've tried so many times, but this just won't work.  What can I do?  I can't find this file either.

Also, for 64-Bit I would use "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=amd64"  right

----------

## baigsabeeh

This is what I did to get it to work.

Emerge cupsd per first post.

Then emerge hplip 1.6.6a.  It might be masked, so use a keyword.  Do not use any additional flags.

Then start cupsd and hplip.  Run "hp-setup" to see if the printer is detected.

Then configure your printer in CUPS web interface per instructions in first post.

Mine didn't work after this, so I downloaded the foo2zjs tarball from the actual website.  I extracted it and then I uploaded the firmware.  I restarted my PC and then it worked without a hitch, so I would recommend loading up the firmware using cat.

----------

## hrnick

I've followed this TODO but the printer doesn't work, dmesg prints the following:

```
ppdev0: registered pardevice

ppdev0: negotiated back to compatibility mode because user-space forgot

```

I have a HP LaserJet 1005 Series printer connected to a parallel port. Any ideas where to start?

----------

## saturday

Success! I am using 1005w via USB without hplip.

1) Configure the kernel as mentioned in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml and reboot to new kernel

2) emerge cups

3) Configure cups as mentioned in the guide

4) rc-update -a cupsd default

5) Add the line "FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1005" to /etc/make.conf

6) emerge foo2zjs

7) switch on printer

8) /etc/init.d/cupsd (re)start

9) Configure printer via the cups webfrontend (see printing guide)

10) Print testpage

I am using hotplug and coldplug, and the firmware was loaded automagically to the printer, as you can see in this logfile excerpt:

(edit: Forget about hotplug, udev does the magic. The hotplug message resulted from an earlier installation of foo2zjs, I suppose!)

```
Sep 21 11:15:51 athlon usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Sep 21 11:15:51 athlon usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Sep 21 11:15:51 athlon drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 0 proto 2 vid 0x03F0 pid 0x1317

Sep 21 11:15:52 athlon /etc/hotplug/usb/hplj1005: HP LaserJet 1005 firmware was not downloaded...

Sep 21 11:15:52 athlon /etc/hotplug/usb/hplj1005: ...couldn't find /usr/bin/usb_printerid and DEV is not set

Sep 21 11:15:52 athlon udevd-event[32180]: find_free_number: %e is deprecated, will be removed and is unlikey to work correctly. Don't use it.

Sep 21 11:15:52 athlon /sbin/foo2zjs-loadfw: loading HP LaserJet 1005 firmware /lib/firmware/sihp1005.dl to /dev/usb/lp0 ...

Sep 21 11:15:53 athlon /sbin/foo2zjs-loadfw: ... download successful.
```

I haven't tested yet if I have to restart cupsd when I'm powering on the printer after booting, but even if I had to, that's no problem then at all.

So, henrik, if you have the chance to use an USB connection, that would be far more easy. I never got it workingwell with parallel port.

----------

## hrnick

Thanks for your reply saturday! I've got it working now!

The only thing is that I need to run this as root before using the printer:

```
cat /lib64/firmware/sihp1005.dl > /dev/lp0
```

----------

## saturday

 *henrik wrote:*   

> Thanks for your reply saturday! I've got it working now!
> 
> The only thing is that I need to run this as root before using the printer:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yeah, I had got it working that way long ago, too. But I am really happy with the new USB-connection now. I had to buy the cable first, but the handling is much simpler.

Anyway, if you feel comfortable with the parallel connection, that's fine, of course.  :Smile: 

----------

## hrnick

It's no big deal, I've added the following to /etc/sudoers:

```
username   ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /bin/cat /lib64/firmware/sihp1005.dl
```

I've also added the cat command to my fvwm menu so all I have to do is to start the printer and select this line in the menu to make it work.

----------

## gasparov

or you cant add that line in /etc/init.d/local...  :Smile: 

----------

## hrnick

 *gasparov wrote:*   

> or you cant add that line in /etc/init.d/local... 

 I thought of running this command on startup but I don't have the printer on all the time...  :Smile: 

----------

## jleejj

I ran into a lot of problems trying to get this printer to work.  My final solution is here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3868823.html#3868823

If there's one thing I have noticed about this product line .. the same solution doesn't work for everyone.  Hopefully this helps.

----------

## bigdave1

When I try to emerge foo2zjs using the following:

```
USE="cups ppds foomaticdb usb" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge foo2zjs

```

I get this:

```

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-net-print_-_foo2zjs-20061130-21051.log"

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/Minolta/Minolta-magicolor_2300_DL-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/Minolta/Minolta-magicolor_2430_DL-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/Minolta/Minolta-Color_PageWorks_Pro_L-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/Minolta/Minolta-magicolor_2200_DL-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/HP/HP-LaserJet_1005-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/HP/HP-LaserJet_1018-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/HP/HP-LaserJet_1020-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/HP/HP-LaserJet_1022-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/HP/HP-LaserJet_1000-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/KonicaMinolta/KonicaMinolta-magicolor_2300_DL-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/KonicaMinolta/KonicaMinolta-magicolor_2430_DL-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/Generic/Generic-GDI_Printer-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/Generic/Generic-ZjStream_Printer-foo2zjs.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/HP/HP-Color_LaserJet_1600-foo2hp.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/HP/HP-Color_LaserJet_2600n-foo2hp.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/Generic/Generic-GDI_Printer-foo2hp.ppd.gz

unlink:    /usr/share/ppd/Generic/Generic-ZjStream_Printer-foo2hp.ppd.gz

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

What do I need to do in order for this to emerge successfully?

Thanks!

----------

## jleejj

As I mention in my linked post (just above yours), the driver works better if you install it directly.  The author mentions this on his site, and I ignored it, but it really did turn out to be true.  I never could get the foo2zjs package in Gentoo to work for me (this has not been the case for others though).

Sorry, I haven't seen the exact problem you mentioned.

----------

